# A shout out to Next Gen Guitars!



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Not affiliated in any way (I am in Alberta and the Next Gen is in Ontario).

I recently purchased a Marshall JCM2000 TSL100 and in a separate transaction a used '97 1960A cabinet loaded with the stock speakers (G12-075). I bought the head first and ran it with my 2x12 with an Eminence and a Jensen it and it sounded great. Pure Marshall tone in spades. When I got the 1960A with the G12-75s I thought it sounded horrible (in comparison to the 2x12)! I ordered a couple of Eminence (going to do an x pattern to try and un-mud the cabinet) from Jon and the crew down at nextgenguitars.ca and they where great). Fast, free shipping and very helpful. I have since ordered some handles for the cab and they are going to send me a small bit of tolex with it to repair/ patch this cab as well. 

For all your amp, guitar part needs don't hesitate to contact Next Generation Guitars!


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

I've had good experiences with NexGen as well. It's nice to have these parts easily available in Canada.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Businesses like John's, that emerge out of a forum community, are an interesting new paradigm. They provide continuous near-instant feedback about customer needs, in a way that allows the business-owner to make educated guesses about inventory needs and stocking any new items. That community feedback allows the owner not to grope around in the dark, and provides greater assurance of business success.

From the other perspective, the fact that it does arise out of a forum community fosters some sense of obligation and fairness to the community, since bad deals and customer exploitation will not be tolerated, and that intolerance can spread quickly.

So this new paradigm is win-win for business owner and consumer.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Good points. On a previous order with NextGen the shipping wasn't as much as he billed me for so he refunded my Paypal the difference! I have never had that occur before.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I strongly advise anyone who is looking for parts to go with NextGen.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

They're right around the corner from me.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have used them a couple times and it is a great service to have up here!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've made "several" purchases from Next Generation and they've all been great experiences. Every time they add a new product line, it's one less item I have to order from the States (and that suits me just fine). I'm really liking finally having a stocking dealer of Hammond transformers. Made in Canada, sold in Canada, reasonable shipping rates, and competitively priced. Flawless Victory.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Another purchase from Next Gen. Pickup tube, pickup springs of different variety, pickguard screws for Fender and Gibson, 4 more tiny Square Plugs and some trem mounting screws. Nice they have all this stuff that is almost impossible to get anywhere else.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Now at 9 am the order is ready to pick up!


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Next Gen is my go to for parts! Great company and great communication!
Just got my cab handles from them last week.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Yup, Jonathan and his crew are awesome!! I order parts from them all the time, shipping is fast and affordable and their advice and communication is nothing but A+!!


----------

